# Soap making in Cuba



## Raffo (May 30, 2015)

I am a Christian Missionary to Cuba, I need a receipt for making soap, the people in Cuba can’t get soap. Please let me know


----------



## Mike Owens (Jul 26, 2020)

Use These Natural Soap Ingredients to Make Cold Process Soap


This Natural Soap Making for Beginners series begins with an introduction to natural soap ingredients including oils, butters, lye, essential oils, and natural color. Read on to learn more about what natural soap ingredients you need to make soap at home then continue on with the series to learn...




lovelygreens.com


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Lye,Lard and Water will make basic "Lye Soap"...you can find proportions online.I made soap as one of the skills I demonstrated when I work at the Ozark Folk Center..


----------



## Kstar (Jun 14, 2020)

A DIY basic lye soap:






Different Soap Ingredients\options:









How to Make Soap (With or Without Lye)


If you've never tried to make soap, you are missing out. Homemade is simple and inexpensive. Find out how to customize your own recipe.




wellnessmama.com













List of Natural Soap Plants High in Saponins


An introduction to natural soap plants that can be used as soap thanks to being high in saponins. Includes common plants such as English ivy and soap nuts but others that can be wild harvested and ways to transform plants with saponins into sudsy cleansers.




lovelygreens.com





I guess if it comes to it, other things can be used as soap like shampoo, body wash, or some people in various places have used microparticle colloidal silver (not worth the price unless you can make it yourself) if any of these things are available to you.

I hope we have all been of some help.


----------

